# 35P / MI and RSTB / 75th Ranger Regiment



## lonewolfe78 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello Rangers!

As an IET soldier training to become a 35P (Arabic) Cryptologic Linguist, if I were to pursue joining the 75th Ranger Regiment:

1)* Would I find it difficult to get a slot in RASP as a PFC straight out of AIT/BAC?* At the Airborne brief here at DLI the Airborne Recruiter told us that on the first day of BAC a Ranger Recruiter comes out and asks "Who wants to volunteer to try out for my Regiment?" Is this true? (I wasn't able to get an Opt. 40 in my contract)

2) *Are all combat support/MI MOS's like mine automatically sent to RSTB in Georgia upon completion of RASP or could we be attached to the actual Battalions too?* (Such as 2nd Batt. at Ft. Lewis)

3) *Is it pretty common for RSTB to allow their MI soldiers to go to Ranger School?* 

4) *More generally, do any Rangers out there care to comment on 35P's in Ranger Batt / RSTB?* Not asking for OPSEC risky details but just general observations, like our usefulness, weaknesses in 35P/MI you notice I should square away before donning the tan beret, are 35P/MI honestly considered Rangers as long as we're in the Regiment with RASP and RS under our belts, etc.?

I tried using forum search and Google for the answers to these questions but haven't been able to find them. I also searched ArmyRanger.com to no avail.

Thank you, Rangers, and other knowledgeable voices on this board!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 25, 2010)

1.  Yes a Ranger recruiter stops by BAC asking for volunteers

2.  There are MI guys attached to each Battalion but as far as a 35P I couldn't say, not that its a secret or anything.  They tend to lock you guys away in the SCIF, interaction is limited.

3. RSTB is alien to me but everyone assigned to Ranger Regiment can attend Ranger School but combat MOS's have priority.  Chances are good if your in Georgia, 2/75 not so much because it cost money to fly guys across the country.

4. If I ever saw a 35P in Regiment I most likely couldn't tell the difference from the rest of the MI geeks well except for maybe the humint guys. Advice: Be the best damn 35P you can be, Regiment is always in need of good dudes.  Title of Ranger? Once you complete RASP its a done deal but whatever makes you sleep at night man...


----------



## car (Feb 25, 2010)

275ANGER! said:


> Advice: Be the best damn 35P you can be, Regiment is always in need of good dudes.



x10 

The Army isn't spending money to make you a Ranger. Learn your language, then become the best 35P you can be. If you're worth a damn, in a couple of years, someone will come looking for you. If you wanted to be a Ranger, you should have signed up for it. Go with what you've got. The 35 field can be very rewarding - if you turn out to be any good, you'll get to do some reallly cool stuff. Trust me, been a 98/35 for 28 years.....and It has taken me places I would have never even dreamed about. 

And I'm no hard guy. Just a geeky cryppie who got to jump out of airplanes, kill Commies, chase druggies, kill hadji, shoot guns, blow shit up, etc.......but it took a couple of years of establishing a rep as a pretty good conventional Soldier before I got to step thru the looking glass.


----------



## lonewolfe78 (Feb 25, 2010)

Roger that. Thank you both for your responses. I will definitely not lose my focus on the here and now by looking too far off, and will always strive to excel at whatever I do. I'm just trying to scout out and collect information and perspectives on my potential military career paths, while devoting myself 110% to my current mission at hand.

I am very excited about my field, Sergeant Major. The more I read this board, the more excited I get.


----------

